# parachuting blackbelt



## bagpus (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone Just want to let everyone know that I have been in touch with Parachuting and she is fine. She has passed on the following information:
Mobiles cant be topped up
Still no i net in South West Cairo and 6th October although people could try dial-up.
Road blocks every where, Banks are all closed.
If things get really bad people can go to local mosques.
Other friends in Cairo have told me there is no food in the shops, no petrol and roadblocks everywhere and no money in the cash machines. They are having trouble getting flights as you can't book online and get a ticket printed and no help at the airport. 
People in Rehab report that the local supermarket was looted, the police are nowhere to be seen and they are guarding their homes themselves. There have been reports of bodies on the road but this has not been confirmed so may be scaremongering.

Parachuting Blackbelt has a landline and if she can help anyone or you are worried I can get her a message through me.

Bagpus


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bagpus said:


> Hi everyone Just want to let everyone know that I have been in touch with Parachuting and she is fine. She has passed on the following information:
> Mobiles cant be topped up
> Still no i net in South West Cairo and 6th October although people could try dial-up.
> Road blocks every where, Banks are all closed.
> ...


Good to hear Parachuting Blackbelts is ok. I have been talking to a number of friends in Cairo and they are saying the same, no food, petrol, money at cash machines etc


----------



## bagpus (Aug 4, 2009)

MONDAY NIGHT -NEWS FROM CAIRO
They have started hearing machine gun fire which parachute says is a little frightening and apparently, escaped convicts were caught near her compound last night.They were alleged to have been making an attempt to loot the compound, however the guys who have set up guard stopped them.There are road blocks every where too and the Egyptians are very organised and got into their defence positions very quickly. She has the names of 25 men (neighbours) who said they will come running with armed guards should she be in any bother...(hmmmmm, will she be tempted to cry wolf ?)....
On a more serious note, concrete blocks have been delivered to Tahrir Square, where most of the demonstrations are taking place.These will most likely be used for 'kettling'. These tactics can make protests 'boil over' . I think they were recently used during demonstrations in London. 
Practical information- Landlines are to be shut down on an ad hoc basis from tomorrow, Tuesday. No cash still in banks or cash points.
Some foods, ie. eggs and milk have been delivered to some local shops.
There is no petrol and very high prices are being charged for any taxis who are willing or able to brave the road blocks.
An Egyptian friend keeps saying 'Everything would be alright if they would just bring back 'The King'!.....


----------

